# 2 fast for my rhom



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I just feed my rhom a Giant Dannio and he can even catch it !! bean there for 5 days !! what sould I do? give him some other food or let him starve ?

Now I need to feed my Dannio in my P tank, and my rhom eat some flake instead of eating the Dannio.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Jux wait heh you'll see what the rhom do


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

whats wrong with that? you've got your rhom eating flakes!! Keep feeding him that and trust me, if he wants that danio he will get it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats true just feed him normally and eventually hell eat the danio


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it took my rhom 30 mins to eat one goldfish and 2 days to eat the other even though it had its tails munched.
sometimes p's cant be bothered to chase too much but it will get eaten eventually
dixon


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Keep feeding the rhom flakes, when he is ready he will take the feeder.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

So regular goldfish flake will be ok for my Rhom ?

Cool it less expensive then goldfish









A guy told my that insted of giving Dinio I should give some (in french it's méné)
you can go fishing with that (small fish), how do you call that?
and is it good to feed that ?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

it will catch the dannio. dont worry about it.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

pamonster said:


> it will catch the dannio. dont worry about it.


 Day 6, he finaly got it


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

even though your rhom already got the danio i will still tell you how u can make feeder fish easier to catch for the predator.

i use to cut most of the goldfish's tail off when i had my large oscars. the small goldfish were hard for them to catch in the tank. also, when they did try catching the feeders my oscars would knock my plants out and other decorations.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wow Jessed i wouldnt be able to do that seems kinda gross to me i cant cut a fish tail wit it wiggling and stuff

thats just me


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

But the gold of givving my Rhom a Danio it was to make him some exercise, work to get is food, but I found that way that he like flake and is fun to look at him when he chase them!!!


----------

